# God's attentiveness to the little things.



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2004)

On the way home from work this afternoon, it dawned on me I had put $250.00 ( 2 100's and a 50) in my uniform shirt pocket and had forgotten about it. I know, DUH.   Anyway, I reached in to retrieve it and it wasn't there. Oh yeah I thought, I had changed shirts, then it dawned on me I had also done my laundry and probably washed the bills. I fully expected to find the clean money still inside one of my uniform shirt pockets as they have flaps with velcro fasteners. As soon as I got home, I checked and rechecked my shirts and couldn't find the $. I'll spare you the details of the search and suffice it to say I looked everywhere I could imagine, using a flashlight to be certain I didn't overlook it laying somewhere.

After 45 minutes of this, I realized I had not prayed about it. Knowing from a very similar esperience several years ago that prayer does in fact work miracles with even small requests, I immediately found a quiet place and prayed. After the prayer I was unusally confident I would find the money and simply tried to let God lead me to it. Within less than 5 minutes I had found it on the floor underneath the corner of my bed. Here is the good part: While looking else where, I kept getting the thought to look exactly there. I continued to search through my folded clothes but the thought kept coming to me. Finally, I took my light and got on my knees again    and there it was. Every once in a while I will hang my shirt on the bedpost and it slides down on the bed post every once in awhile when I do it. At the time I did not recall doing it, but obviously had done so.

Now folks, for me, there is absolutely NO doubt God led me to this find, and the refered to other find was even more of a miracle, but I will spare you that one.  

Deduct from this as you wish, but it is proof positive for me that God cares about your little trials as much as He does your big ones.

Al


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 18, 2004)

God is Good!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 18, 2004)

I agree Al...

Years ago, I was around 12-13 at the time, we went hunting.  My dad, mom, and little brother.  Dad had borrowed a rifle from a friend because he wanted to see how it done for deer hunting.  It was an old British .303.. mauser type.  When you bolted the gun, there was a plunger-type thing that stuck out the back of the bolt.  That was the firing pin spring, etc...

Dad told me, specifically, "Delton, don't mess with that gun.  It's a borrowed gun and I don't need it torn up".

He knew I liked tinkering with guns.. Still do as matter of fact. 

Anyhow, the weekend was uneventful, so on the way home I was in the back of the motorhome laying on a bed.  The rifle was in the other bed, and like most kids do, I tinkered...

I pulled that plunger back and it clicked in the "back" position.  I couldn't get it to go back forward.. I tried everything, to no avail.

My rear-end was dad's and I knew it.  So I worried and worried, just waiting for him to find out what I had done.

We went to put the guns back on the gun rack and he never noticed it...

"So far, so good" I thought.  I went to bed that night worried to death.  So I prayed for God to not let dad find out...

That night while I slept, I dreamt that me and Johnny were hunting and he had a rifle just like the one I had messed up, so I asked him how to fix it.

In the dream, he said "it's easy,... you pull the plunger back, hold it, ease the trigger back, and then let the plunger back down.".. In the dream he showed me, plain as day what I needed to do.

I woke up the next morning and after dad went to work, I snuck into the bedroom and done as Johnny had instructed me...

*IT WORKED!* 

My rear-end was saved by God...  

Take that story for what you will, but God can strike me dead if that's not EXACTLY what happened.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 18, 2004)

*It's Amazing...*

That most of the things we seek are right before ua all along, and a little trip on our knees often reveals God's wonderful provisions...  Good story Al - Thanks for sharing it with us...


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 18, 2004)

Al, that is a very good example of what God can do when we ask him with the right spirit.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 18, 2004)

Great story Al. How about asking God where my 10 point buck is as well!!


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 18, 2004)

Amen Al, Amen.  I would do well to remember to pray as you do.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 19, 2004)

*Thaks AL*

I have a good friend near 80 now and he shares about one time his lawn mower would not crank. after many tries he said I have not prayed about this. He got on his knees, prayed and got up pulled the string and it cranked on the first pull. God is awesome.


----------

